# Bah, Bah, Black Sheep...Oh, Look A Cookie O.O ENFP LOVES YOU!!!



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

Hello! I am an ENFP, by the name of dotdotdashdotdotdash...dash...dot...xD
I'm San Juanita Eva Hernandez, pleased to meet you ^.^ err..computer forum...xDDD


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome? you have a very eccentric personality ^^'


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

Ahahaha, it said that interesting titles get quicker replies, and I'm not very patient...xDDD Thank you very much! I'm happy to be here! and yes, I am very eccentric, thank you for noticing! I love bluntness. No wishy washy dallying back and forth back and forth xD I am not British, sadly DD


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

sanjuanitahernandez said:


> Hello! I am an ENFP, by the name of dotdotdashdotdotdash...dash...dot...xD
> I'm San Juanita Eva Hernandez, pleased to meet you ^.^ err..computer forum...xDDD


"Tis better to have loved, and lost, than to never have eaten a cookie." [:>>> HEE!


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

sanjuanitahernandez said:


> "Tis better to have loved, and lost, than to never have eaten a cookie." [:>>> HEE!


Om nom nom nom!!! :crazy:

*Hello & Welcome!*


----------



## exp (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome.




(ok, I admit that I just came here because I was hungry and typed "cookie" in the search box.)


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

Ahahaha thank you all ^.^ I feel VERY welcome! ....
....
...
...
You know what would make me feel more welcome?..
...
...
A COOKIE!!! xDDDD


----------



## justcritic (Mar 26, 2011)

sanjuanitahernandez said:


> Ahahaha thank you all ^.^ I feel VERY welcome! ....
> ....
> ...
> ...
> ...


Have some yummy fruits


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

YAY! That's my favorite food!!! Thank you so much! I literally crave fruit during my day, especially during classes! I always have something to much on, i think it's the water content and taste that are addictive xD There ARE worse things to be addicted to<


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome! Very interesting title! :happy:


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Hello, welcome! Very interesting title! :happy:


Thank you very much! It said that interesting titles get attention/replies faster, and since I'm impatient/histrionic, i needed something interesting!  ahahaha thanks for the welcome, you closet Extrovert, you!


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

Many thanks!


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

Epimer said:


> Om nom nom nom!!! :crazy:
> 
> *Hello & Welcome!*


Why are you nom-noming on my cookie?  Ahahahah let's share!


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

exp said:


> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahaha i understand very well! P.S. I'm bored so I;m quoting! xDDD I made a mistake, but, it looks better that way so I'm NOT FIXIN' IT!!!


----------



## Malx (May 17, 2011)

Hahaha Welcome fellow Ne-dom! Not that I've been here very long either... I haven't even posted an intro yet :tongue: I'm such a procrastinator.

P.S. Cookies are one of man-kinds greatest inventions.


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

Oh, happy day! Let's run off into the sunset together and eat cookies!


----------



## Just talk to me. (May 16, 2011)

man I am a ESFP and my brain actually went into a bit of a whoa over load moment. Welcome!!


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

Ahaha, many thanks! 
ESFP- Performer. Nice My director, and fellow co-star are both ESFP's!


----------



## BloodyJayne (Jun 7, 2011)

You all are making me want cookies now...


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

Yep. Love of cookies is contagious. I recommend the dark chocolate ones, paired with tiramisu gelato


----------



## exp (Sep 30, 2010)

sanjuanitahernandez said:


> Yep. Love of cookies is contagious. I recommend the dark chocolate ones, paired with tiramisu gelato


You are quite the cookie connoisseur! :laughing: What would you recommend as a beverage choice to accompany this?

I'm glad to be talking about the edible cookies rather than the browser cookies though. Those are quite boring. ;-)


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello cookie loving ENFP. You seem easily ignitable. Must be a good thing. Welcome.


----------



## BloodyJayne (Jun 7, 2011)

You know what some good cookies are? The raspberry cheesecake ones at Subway...OMG. Those are amazing!


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

sanjuanitahernandez said:


> Yep. Love of cookies is contagious. I recommend the dark chocolate ones, paired with tiramisu gelato


I recommend, if you are a minor, apple cider! 
If over 21, take some Schnapps love!


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

exp said:


> You are quite the cookie connoisseur! :laughing: What would you recommend as a beverage choice to accompany this?
> 
> I'm glad to be talking about the edible cookies rather than the browser cookies though. Those are quite boring. ;-)


Tell me about it! xD If you are a minor, i recommend apple cider with a cinnamon stick for the colder months, and a glass of lemonade with a sprig of mint for the colder ones
If you are over 21, take Schnapps! Any kind xD or, if you're feeling adventurous, try a virgin romana or just a romana with a light salad to balance the palette!


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

Johnny B said:


> Hello cookie loving ENFP. You seem easily ignitable. Must be a good thing. Welcome.


Oh, tis is Many thanks for stopping by to welcome me, it means a lot, thank you very much!


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

BloodyJayne said:


> You know what some good cookies are? The raspberry cheesecake ones at Subway...OMG. Those are amazing!


I AGREE!!!  Ahaha, I'm going through a Jell-O phase right now, so i haven't had a cookie in a few weeks xD LOL but i do still love them, ESPECIALLY those raspberry ones <3


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you love all of us? I hope you brought cookies for the whole class....

In the meantime, Welcome to the Cafe :laughing:

p.s. I don't need a cookie, just a giant bowl of blue Jell-O, kthanks


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

ElectricSparkle said:


> Do you love all of us? I hope you brought cookies for the whole class....
> 
> In the meantime, Welcome to the Cafe :laughing:
> 
> p.s. I don't need a cookie, just a giant bowl of blue Jell-O, kthanks


Ahahah OF COURSE I LOVE YOU!!!  
I did bring cookies for the WHOLE ENTIRE CLASS!!!! :]
And lastly, here's your BLUE bowl, of BLUE Jell-O
....(I sort've saw the blue, and POUNCED on that theme)


----------



## sanjuanitahernandez (May 6, 2011)

ElectricSparkle said:


> In the meantime, Welcome to the Cafe :laughing:


Many thanks I'm happy to be here!


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome to PerC! Enjoi your stay


----------



## BloodyJayne (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol yes the raspberry ones are amazing lol. Especially with coffee.


----------

